# Has anybody gotten to 5 star status



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

just wondering if anybody here has been able to pull off a perfect 5 star rating after the 500 trip cycle. I know it doesn’t mean jack and won’t get you anything except pax saying “wow you have a good rating.” It just seems impossible to get there.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, but lets face it those types are out there working and providing great service and not crying on UP.net


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I had a passenger whose boyfriend drives Uber and supposedly he has a 5-star rating . After getting an Uber driver themselves, with a 5-star rating, he made it a personal goal LOL and has recently accomplished it. I'm at a 4.98 . . . so, close but almost doesn't count










emdeplam said:


> Yes, but lets face it those types are out there working and providing great service and not crying on UP.net


they also aren't on here trolling


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I dunno. After 500 trips I don't think it is possible. I could be wrong but think your gonna have at the very least some one mad at the app, traffic, uber, life or something beyond the driver's control.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> so, close but almost doesn't count


Almost does count! 4.96 and up show as 5.0 on the rider app. Your riders wont see a 4.98 picking them up. They'll see a 5.0.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Next driver with 4.98 gets a 1 *!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Almost does count! 4.96 and up show as 5.0 on the rider app. Your riders wont see a 4.98 picking them up. They'll see a 5.0.










cf



tohunt4me said:


> Next driver with 4.98 gets a 1 *!


:stop:unch::blackeye:


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Really? they round it up? I cant check. cats asleep in my lap.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I just turned my 4.99 to 5.0 on Lyft. But that is only 100 in a row, not 500.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I dunno. After 500 trips I don't think it is possible. I could be wrong but think your gonna have at the very least some one mad at the app, traffic, uber, life or something beyond the driver's control.


I'm agreeing with this. Currently have a 4.99, which is the second time it's happened.


kc ub'ing! said:


> Almost does count! 4.96 and up show as 5.0 on the rider app. Your riders wont see a 4.98 picking them up. They'll see a 5.0.


I actually think this is incorrect. I have a 4.99 rating and passengers always say "wow you have a 4.99 rating" which leads be to believe that they now see the exact rating. At least in my market (los Angeles) the profile shows it that way


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Yes, but lets face it those types are out there working and providing great service and not crying on UP.net


Oh please, we all know you are a schill. I always provide great service and my ratings fluctuate, always in the high category. Some customers are never pleased.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

janewalch said:


> I'm agreeing with this. Currently have a 4.99, which is the second time it's happened.
> 
> I actually think this is incorrect. I have a 4.99 rating and passengers always say "wow you have a 4.99 rating" which leads be to believe that they now see the exact rating. At least in my market (los Angeles) the profile shows it that way


Wow and congrats. 4 nine anything is great.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I expect Dara will as soon as he completes 499 more trips.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

After my 2 (count'em two!) "seemingly impaired"'s and a yelling at 2 or 3 Princess. I am proudly hoisting a 4.5 rating. I'm so bummed. Really am.

For other reasons, I am putting in more time. But have not had any problems and working as steady as always. Not many 45+ rides of late but have not noticed that they are less when my rating was more respectible. Or that my passengers are of my low ilk.

Dunno. But doubting that Uber or lyft is shorting me in any way.

Doing around $140 per day. I normally work a day to $100 and call it quits. So dunno. Kinda doubting their bottom line is any thing but that.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> After my 2 (count'em two!) "seemingly impaired"'s and a yelling at 2 or 3 Princess. I am proudly hoisting a 4.5 rating. I'm so bummed. Really am.
> 
> For other reasons, I am putting in more time. But have not had any problems and working as steady as always. Not many 45+ rides of late but have not noticed that they are less when my rating was more respectible. Or that my passengers are of my low ilk.
> 
> ...


Good they shouldn't short you. I passengers don't get shorted when their ratings drop. So why should we? It might be good that you're working more. You can bump those bad ratings off quicker and make more money while doing it :smuggrin:


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Good they shouldn't short you. I passengers don't get shorted when their ratings drop. So why should we? It might be good that you're working more. You can bump those bad ratings off quicker and make more money while doing it :smuggrin:


Thanx Daisey! LoL. Thought you were gonna juke me for being so star deprived._ I'm star challenged!_

Ya know it's funny and surprising. No emails, texts or any kind of passive aggressive notes from uber. I always had a 4.6 or so from lyft and they just gave up on me and bothering. LoL.

Always mean to tell you. Dig your avatar! too cute.


----------



## Booserinc (Aug 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I had a passenger whose boyfriend drives Uber and supposedly he has a 5-star rating . After getting an Uber driver themselves, with a 5-star rating, he made it a personal goal LOL and has recently accomplished it. I'm at a 4.98 . . . so, close but almost doesn't count
> View attachment 265089
> 
> 
> they also aren't on here trolling


I like the obligatory one star. I always question how people like us who do all 5 stars get any one stars. I finally figured out that when I pick up someone's gf or bf or husband that the person who ordered the Uber gives me a 1 star. Doesn't matter that their coked out gf made it home safe and happy or that I literally learned Spanish to provide a better atmosphere. Those guys aren't even there to see the happiness of the rider. I question picking up people like that now but it's all money in the end. My rating is 4.93-4 but only because of those 1 stars and a few 4 stars.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Booserinc said:


> I like the obligatory one star. I always question how people like us who do all 5 stars get any one stars. I finally figured out that when I pick up someone's gf or bf or husband that the person who ordered the Uber gives me a 1 star. Doesn't matter that their coked out gf made it home safe and happy or that I literally learned Spanish to provide a better atmosphere. Those guys aren't even there to see the happiness of the rider. I question picking up people like that now but it's all money in the end. My rating is 4.93-4 but only because of those 1 stars and a few 4 stars.


Ottumwa, huh? Born and Raised?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Almost does count! 4.96 and up show as 5.0 on the rider app. Your riders wont see a 4.98 picking them up. They'll see a 5.0.





Bbonez said:


> I just turned my 4.99 to 5.0 on Lyft. But that is only 100 in a row, not 500.


Lyft counts the last 100 rated rides. Uber counts the last 500 RATED rides (might take 1,000 rides to get rated 500 times).

Lyft rounds ratings off to nearest 10th when showing others. Uber shows the real rating.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Lyft counts the last 100 rated rides. Uber counts the last 500 RATED rides (might take 1,000 rides to get rated 500 times).
> 
> Lyft rounds ratings off to nearest 10th when showing others. Uber shows the real rating.


According to my calculations, it'll take about 2000 rides LOL 1500 to 2000. I figure 25 to 30% rate. So for me personally, I'm looking at two years for bad rating to drop off bwahahaha


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> According to my calculations, it'll take about 2000 rides LOL 1500 to 2000. I figure 25 to 30% rate. So for me personally, I'm looking at two years for bad rating to drop off bwahahaha


Oh Lord. I'm skrewd

LoL


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you give about 50 Uber rides a week, any one star you get now will take a good 6 months to fall off.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Oh Lord. I'm skrewd
> 
> LoL


Bwahahaha. The 500 ride thing does suck. I wasn't going to point that out. You can thank Mista T for that. You do you have to consider that you do way more rides a week than I do. you got this!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Bwahahaha. The 500 ride thing does suck. I wasn't going to point that out. You can thank Mista T for that. You do you have to consider that you do way more rides a week than I do. you got this!


U ROCK Daisey!


----------



## Booserinc (Aug 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Ottumwa, huh? Born and Raised?


I'm a Kansas boy


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Yes, but lets face it those types are out there working and providing great service and not crying on UP.net


You sure spend a lot of time on UP.net for someone who criticizes people who spend a lot of time on UP.net.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wonder if he fixes ratings for a small fee. He went to business school, it makes sense.


1.5xorbust said:


> I expect Dara will as soon as he completes 499 more trips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Angry people ALWAYS RATE


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> You sure spend a lot of time on UP.net for someone who criticizes people who spend a lot of time on UP.net.


Made me think of;
LoL, from Norm on "Cheers":



> "That guys a drunk. Every time I'm at the bar. He's right there next to me"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The odds are near zero.

Chances are high that even a truly great/ professional driver is going to get a 1/100 who downrates just to scam uber for a free ride.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Booserinc said:


> I'm a Kansas boy


there's an Ottumwa, KS?


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm currently at around 1100 pickups on Lyft with a 5-star rating, but I was down to 4.94 until a few months ago.

Something appears to have changed in the rating system, as my Uber rating (with more fares) is only 4.85.

Also, around 40-50% of my pax tip, which again, was around 20% up until a few months back.

*Just a theory: Uber screwing around with the app and pricing has pushed more people toward Lyft.*


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm at 4.98 after 3,000 trips on UBER.

It fluctuates between 4.96 and 4.98 because statistics being what they are, you're going to get those pax who just can't give you a 5 and click 4, plus you'll always have an azz who throws a 1 or a 2 out there from time to time.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

janewalch said:


> just wondering if anybody here has been able to pull off a perfect 5 star rating after the 500 trip cycle. I know it doesn't mean jack and won't get you anything except pax saying "wow you have a good rating." It just seems impossible to get there.


I have no problem telling my pax that I am the highest-rated veteran driver in my market. I doubt anyone has better:






























Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 265240
> cf
> 
> :stop:unch::blackeye:


they see 4.99. my pax comment on it all the time.

I will say that I have no fantasies about a perfect 5.0. It's not going to happen.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I am at 4.99 on Lyft (I should have that 4-star drop pretty soon), 4.95 on Uber (486 5*...10 4*...1 3*...1 2*...2 1*). My question is.......who rates someone 2-stars?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm considering rating people 2* if I really want to hurt their rating but I want the opportunity to be matched again (in case I really need money).


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

DexNex said:


> I have no problem telling my pax that I am the highest-rated veteran driver in my market. I doubt anyone has better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see who can get there first


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

As long as they leave a nice tip I don't mind if they 1* me. Chances are slim that I get matched with same pax anyway. After my second month of driving I stopped caring about ratings or any other crap that Uber uses to manipulate drivers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DexNex said:


> I have no problem telling my pax that I am the highest-rated veteran driver in my market. I doubt anyone has better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I expected to see from a crazy high rated driver.

Amazingly high rating except a tiny number downrating over something stupid.

But I'm suprised there's no 1 star ratings in that,


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

I'll be back up to a 5.0 in a couple weeks...maybe 10 days.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Need to have 100% acceptance rate , and a perfect 500, 5 star... rest don't count
If you do that , U needs to give a bonus of $100,000


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mbd said:


> If you do that , U needs to give a bonus of $100,000


Well, the top 2% only got a dollar, that's quite a big jump. How about $5 for being the best of the best of the best?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

100,000
Whoever does this is the best
If U/l awards some rewards, I am talking 50,000, for the best, 30,000 for 2nd best, 10,000 for third best, and another 1000 for the next 50 best drivers every city, the performance will improve. They need to update that every week... it will be like fantasy football, refreshing every 5 seconds to see who is leading .
They can send a text to customer, saying you are being picked up by the top driver in the city and it will cost you
10 dollars more
If I am leading the league, I will be handing out $100 bills to the customer for the 5 star, the last few rides


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mbd said:


> They can send a text to customer, saying you are being picked up by the top driver in the city and it will cost you
> 10 dollars more


Ha, they would do this part ANYWAY!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

janewalch said:


> just wondering if anybody here has been able to pull off a perfect 5 star rating after the 500 trip cycle. I know it doesn't mean jack and won't get you anything except pax saying "wow you have a good rating." It just seems impossible to get there.


I have 8000+ trips and float between 4.98 and 5.00. Seems once I stay at 5.00 for a month,some jack wagon or two hits me with 4 star. Sucks.


----------

